# How to get an EMT Job



## MMiz (Feb 7, 2010)

We’ve seen countless threads over the past year or two from EMT-Basics and Paramedics looking for advice on how to get hired in this tough economy.  The belief that graduating with a certification and a smile will guarantee you a job doesn’t hold true these days, and gaining employment is a tough job.  Ultimately your perseverance and determination will help determine how quickly you find employment in EMS.

Using the wisdom and guidance of the EMTLife community, I’ve put together this guide on how to gain employment as an EMT or Paramedic.



*Go to a good school.*  One thing that we all agree on is the importance of a good EMS education as the foundation of being a good EMT.  While an Associates degree is great, and a Bachelors degree is fantastic, it’s important that you make the most of your education and attend a school with a rigorous curriculum.  The Commission of Accreditation of Allied Health Education Programs also provides a list of nationally accredited Paramedic programs.  The general consensus is the more school you attend; the more appealing you are to a prospective employer.
*Obtain your National Registry*.  This simply provides you more options and opportunities, as many employers seek EMTs who have passed the NREMT.  Sure, all states don’t require it, and some states require more, but it’s a good starting point.
*Gather your Papers!*  It’s important that you anticipate what you’ll need for employment, and that you have copies and originals readily available.  You’ll most likely need:
Your driver’s license and Social Security card
Your EMT license/certificate
American Heart Association BLS Healthcare Provider certification
Your FEMA NIMS courses that may be taken entirely online
A resume and cover letter
Some states may require a background check, Live Scan, finger printing, ambulance drivers license, etc.  Check with colleagues and your EMS institution to see what they suggest.

*Create a Resume* and Cover Letter.  Create a simple one or two page resume and cover letter for perspective employers.  After you’ve edited it for spelling and grammatical errors, print it on fancy resume paper.  The extra investment up front will help you stand out when HR is sifting through hundreds of resumes.
*Make a List*.  Go online or check the yellow pages to make a list of all of the local ambulance services in your area that interest you.
*Call ‘Em! * In this digital age it’s so easy to simply send off an email or attempt to apply online.  As someone who has created websites for employers, including ambulance services, I can tell you that rarely do they update their job postings.  Call each perspective employer and inquire about job opportunities.  Beyond asking a simple question, create a conversation and inquire as to what you can do to gain employment at the company.
*Follow up with Email. * Now that you’ve made the call, follow up with a professional email thanking the person.  I always call my colleagues over when I get a really serious email from hotstuffXOXO@whatever.com, and it sure doesn’t make you look professional.  Register a professional email address (jsmith@gmail.com) if you don’t have one already.
*Keep Calling and Visit.*  Keep calling and following with your contact, and it may even be appropriate to stop by the station.  You want to be persistent and seem ambitious, but not annoying.

*You got an interview? * Great!  If not, go back to number six.  There are hundreds of posts on EMTLife about interviews, interview questions, and almost everything else about interviews.  We’ve probably already answered your question.  Just a few reminders:


*Show up on Time (or early)! * There is nothing worse than showing up late to an interview.  Even if you have to wait in your car for half an hour before you go in, it’s important that you’re on time.
*Dress for Success! * Your first impression means everything, especially in a difficult job market.  Dress nicely and conservatively.  If possible, remove any excessive jewelry or piercings, and try your best to cover and tattoos.
Men: suit, shirt, conservative tie, nice shows, and a professional haircut.
Women: suit, nice pants, and conservative shoes.  This is EMS.

*Answer the Questions.*  There are some questions that I can almost guarantee you’ll be asked:
Tell us about yourself.
Why do you want to work for X service?
What separates you from the other applicants?
What are your strengths and weaknesses?
Where do you see yourself in x years?
Answer the questions honestly and confidently.

*Ask Great Questions:* Usually at the end of the interview you’ll be asked if you have any questions.  Now is not the time to ask all 100 questions you’ve saved up.  Those should have been asked via email, phone, or in person prior to the interview.  Now is a good time to ask when you can expect to hear back from the person regarding the position, or any other general question you might have regarding the process.
*Thank the Person with a Shake & Letter.*  Now that you’ve finished the interview, thank the person by name and a firm hand shake.  I’d argue that one of the most important steps is the thank-you letter you’ll send at home following the interview.  When you get home send the person a thank-you letter thanking them for the interview and their time.  It really makes a great impression and will help to separate you from the masses.

If you get the job, congratulations!  If not, go back to step five and start again.

Getting a job isn't easy, but with persistence and a willingness to adapt you certainly will be successful.  It's only a matter of time.

I'll continually update this thread with suggestions.  What do you suggest?


----------



## Hockey (Feb 7, 2010)

Be confident in yourself and your abilities.  Thats the weakest part of applicants I see all over.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2010)

Being an ambo is 98% people, reasoning and communication skills, 1% common sense patient care and 1% advanced patient care.

You can teach a rock about cardiology but you cannot teach life skills, maturity, how to interact with people and solve whatever problem they present to you.  

With that in mind, differentiate your people management, maturity, problem solving and communication rather than "oh I got 100% on my Technician course"


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 7, 2010)

Volunteer somewhere to gain hands-on experience if you're having trouble due to lack of experience. 

Be willing to work a job somewhere besides the street or an ED. Think amusement parks, dispatch, other clinical settings, etc. Even if it isn't your ideal job, it will build experience so you can work your way up to that job.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is an Amazing Guide! Now my adversaries are going to be better equipped!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2010)

Can this become a sticky?


----------



## nomofica (Feb 7, 2010)

Wonderfully written. Like Lucid said, volunteer. Not just to gain experience on the job but to make contacts with other people and get your foot in the door. You'd be surprised who you could meet while volunteering... I became friends with a district fire chief and a fire captain by simply raising money for the Firefighter's Burn Treatment Society, Edmonton Chapter.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 8, 2010)

Know how to speak proper english, slowly and clearly. Keep eye contact with your interviewer as well.


----------



## Tonester (Feb 8, 2010)

This is a true story:

I applied to a bunch of private ambulance companies towards the end of December 2009 and the beginning of January 2010. I only received 1 call back for interview which I had last week. I was told there was 12-16 spots available; however, the company was interviewing 82 candidates.

So I started calling back up all the ambulance companies where I had submitted an online application and asked if I could come in and drop off copies of all my credentials. Only 1 ambulance agreed to allow me to come in but they told me they weren't hiring.

As I was about to walk out the door in my sneakers, jeans, and t-shirt I made a last minute decision to put on a full suit. I even polished my dress shoes. I dropped off my paperwork and was told that when hiring resumed it would look favorably that I was proactive to bring in copies of all my credentials.

I walked to my car and was getting in to leave. A man followed me out and told me he was impressed with the fact that I suited up just to drop off my paperwork. He also liked my proactive approach and told me he would pull my file.

The next day, I got a call for an interview which I have tomorrow. I still don't have the job but I learned in these times going the extra mile can make a big difference. Employers want to hire employees who are dedicated and motivated. Keep that in mind!

I will let you know how the interview goes tomorrow.


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 10, 2010)

can we get a Sticky on this? 

yeah ive had about 4 interviews and lemme say, DONT BE NERVOUS
and make sure you have an answer ready to the most common questions
Write it down and practice it
Especially the question "Tell me about your self?"


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 10, 2010)

ive taken NIMS IS-100 and 700

would you suggest I take the rest of the IS courses as well?


----------



## CARRERA (Feb 10, 2010)

I decided to go into the local offices of the companies I applied to and asked if they had received my application. One of the companies asked me to take a seat and wait for the supervisor, he came out and we went into his office and went over my application. He asked me to come back for an interview which was yesterday and I didn't think I did well in the interview but I did well on their multiple choice test (was not prepared for the "tell me about yourself"question) I was told that because my driving record is a little spotty, they will need to send my driving record to their insurance company to see if I can be covered. The supervisor said that if I can be covered, they will send me for a drug test and I can start orientation in a few weeks. I think that means I may have the job. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Tonester (Feb 18, 2010)

Follow up to my interview story: I had the interview last week and I thought I performed well. I had to take a multiple choice test and I was asked a local protocol question during the interview.

I was told they would contact me in 90 days or less once they got another group together for hiring. So I felt pretty good since I wasn't told you didn't make the cut.

On another note, I got a call earlier this week I wasn't hired for Pacific Ambulance. I was told they had an applicant pool of 84 candidates and only 12 - 14 slots open. Not to bummed because Pacific was my very first ambulance interview and it gave me some experience on what to expect and prepare for on future ambulance hiring screening.

In the interim, I just got my exposed firearms permit and completed my baton training today. I'll do part time private security work until a worthwhile ambulance gig comes up. Maybe I'll do both, we'll see.


----------



## firetender (Feb 18, 2010)

*Just An Idea*

(Lovely piece of work MMIZ!)

An E-book for the new medic. 

It would consist of a series of posts like this, directed toward the newcomer. Each would cover a topic pertinent to that sacred "Adjustment Period". Each topic would start something like this one's OP, and then added on to. At the end of six months, the posts get edited and the best of the best are included in that "Chapter" of the E-book.

If I recall, CreateSpace offers such books for free download. This could be made available to new members of the site.


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 18, 2010)

Tonester said:


> Follow up to my interview story: I had the interview last week and I thought I performed well. I had to take a multiple choice test and I was asked a local protocol question during the interview.
> 
> I was told they would contact me in 90 days or less once they got another group together for hiring. So I felt pretty good since I wasn't told you didn't make the cut.
> 
> ...



Another good tip: 
Make sure you follow up on those offers!!!!


----------



## Tonester (Feb 18, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Another good tip:
> Make sure you follow up on those offers!!!!



I did. I sent the Director of Operations an email the same day thanking him for his time and consideration. I also let him know I was still very much interested in the position. We'll see how things pan out.

How are things going for you?


----------



## Danson (Feb 18, 2010)

this is a great thread!


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 18, 2010)

Tonester said:


> I did. I sent the Director of Operations an email the same day thanking him for his time and consideration. I also let him know I was still very much interested in the position. We'll see how things pan out.
> 
> How are things going for you?



i just had an interview yesterday for a company, they made me do a drug test after the interview, they said if i pass ill be good to go to the orientation on Tuesday, i should be hearing back today or tommarow

*fingers Crossed*


----------



## Rookie (Feb 18, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> i just had an interview yesterday for a company, they made me do a drug test after the interview, they said if i pass ill be good to go to the orientation on Tuesday, i should be hearing back today or tommarow
> 
> *fingers Crossed*



What company is this?


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 18, 2010)

Rookie said:


> What company is this?



i dont wanna say untill after i get the job


----------



## Rookie (Feb 18, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> i dont wanna say untill after i get the job



Haha I understand
I have one of my own that i'm keeping a secret


----------



## CARRERA (Feb 19, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> i just had an interview yesterday for a company, they made me do a drug test after the interview, they said if i pass ill be good to go to the orientation on Tuesday, i should be hearing back today or tommarow
> 
> *fingers Crossed*



Hmm, I had an interview with a company that's starting around that time. 
They haven't given me a definite decision yet but they've been keeping contact and emailed me today. 

Now I have an interview with another company tomorrow and I will need to except if they offer me a position. The HR person who called to set the appointment said they are making their final decisions tomorrow, I didn't even ask that, she just told me. 

I actually really like the company I'm in contact with but in this job market, I can't wait... what do you guys think?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 19, 2010)

take both!


----------



## loudon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I don't want to hijack this thread or anything, but I figured it would be better to post this here than clutter up the boards with another thread.

I live in San Diego and I just got my EMT-B last semester (second highest grade in my class), now I'm looking for work and I've called every place in San Diego that I could find on google maps, but none of them are hiring. I'm thinking about devoting 2 days a week to volunteering at an ambulance company (or maybe a couple of companies) to get some experience and in hopes of getting my foot in the door and landing a job. Is it unreasonable to think that if I devote myself to doing this I'd be able to land a job in a month or so?

This is a great thread, thanks for what you've shared already,
Nate


----------



## CARRERA (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, loudon 

   I understand your concerns. I had the highest grade in class on the final exam (it was actually a tie, another student had the same grade), a B average for the semester, NREMT exam stopped in the 70's. It's a tough job market and there are a lot of new people just like us who are trying to get a job. I've had two interviews but neither company has told me if they plan to hire me, both said they will "keep me posted". Both  are good companies and I they seemed to like me but I don't understand what the hold up is. 

Your idea of volunteering at an ambulance company is a good idea. I was thinking about asking for an internship but I've never heard of an ambulance company doing that. My professor told me that you must use the skills and knowledge that you've learned or you will forget. I'm currently reviewing all my notes and class handouts as if I have a final again.


----------



## MikeM (Feb 21, 2010)

loudon,

I live in San Diego, got EMT-B certified a month ago and _applied_ to every ambulance company I could find on google maps. Don't just call to see if they are hiring, dress nice, make a resume, head down to all of those places in person and fill out an application. Make a good impression on the secretary and introduce yourself to employees if you see them while you're filling out the app and taking each respective agency's test. I did this at the end of January and have two interviews this week with BLS companies. Be a _professional_. Good luck.


----------



## loudon (Feb 21, 2010)

That's good advice Mike. I've gone in to a few places like that (dressed up, resume and paperwork in hand), though I haven't physically gone in to every single place on google maps. I think that'll be my next step.

I'm just wondering though, does anyone who works for an ambulance company think that actually volunteering and getting some basic experience at a couple of different places is a good way for me to get my foot in the door in the event that I exhaust all my possible job prospects?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 21, 2010)

loudon said:


> That's good advice Mike. I've gone in to a few places like that (dressed up, resume and paperwork in hand), though I haven't physically gone in to every single place on google maps. I think that'll be my next step.
> 
> I'm just wondering though, does anyone who works for an ambulance company think that actually volunteering and getting some basic experience at a couple of different places is a good way for me to get my foot in the door in the event that I exhaust all my possible job prospects?



Let me answer your question with another.

Why do you think it wouldn't be good?

I think you already know the answer... and i think you know the side effects of actually practicing your new trade.

The next best thing that you can do is get into medic school.  Basics and Intermediates are a dime a dozen.  People are looking for Paramedics.  I know I know... some places in california (or all maybe...) require a year of basic experience to get into medic school.  But if you want it bad enough, you can always relocate to where the jobs are, or where the schools will let you in.  There isn't much you can do to distinquish yourself as a basic, 

so you are really left with working for free, or moving, right?


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 22, 2010)

I know I am in  the minority here, but I don't do follow ups.  No one has ever told me that they decided to hire me or not hire me because I followed up with a thank you email.  It might make your memorable to the interviewer, but if you do good on the interview, and the company wants you, a follow up won't matter.

The BEST thing to do in this field is remember, it is a small world.  in certain counties, every boss knows everyone else.  medics know every medic.  every EMT who has been in this field for more than a year has connections; it might just be a drinking buddy, or a comic geek, or an interagency task force member.  especially in an industry where people work more than one job, people do talk.  and while they know good people, bad news and rumors spread even faster, and you don't want to get blackballed in this field.

Volunteering can be your foot in the door, or your first connection.  I can honestly tell you, that I my interviewer at my current job pretty much told me "well, I can't ask you this question, because you don't really do the job presently."  this actually happened to several of his scripted question.  I walked out of the interview thinking "there is no way I got the job, he pretty much told me that I was unqualified."  honest truth.  however, my volunteer chief and him are buddies for the past 15 years.  that's the only thing i can think got me the per diem job.  18 months later, I am full time, have a pension, and am really happy with my decision.

But you need to network, and network in a positive way.  this doesn't necessarily mean brown nose but ask your EMT instructor of some good places to apply to (they got to know people).  if your instructor knows you, and trusts you, he might be able to suggest someone to call.  if you do volunteer, get to know people on your agency.  interact with other agencies.  meet people, be sociable.  hell, if you are at the hospital just BSing, say hi to other crews (after they drop off their patient, of course).  see how their day is.  some won't talk to you.  others will.  who cares, you are networking.  

one last thing.  if you want to be a medic, go to medic school.  if you don't want to be a medic, don't.  too many people go to medic school to get a job, then hate their job.  

there are places that hire EMTs for 911 services (New Jersey is one state, New York is a second, I think Pa does too and maybe De).  East Coast is def more progressive in this area than the west coast,  but again, it depends on what you are looking for.

but you don't forget, if you are papering every EMS agency in the county with your resume, do you think maybe all these hiring agents aren't talking?  start networking, get to know people in the business, a positive word from an existing employee to the hiring manager can put you to the front of the stack of apps, vs just being one of 100s of random resumes.


----------



## jmunar (Feb 26, 2010)

bump for sticky!


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 28, 2010)

While I have been out of EMS for many years now I have been running businesses and was responsible for a great deal of hiring so what I will add is this:

Make sure you have no typos on your resume, cover letters, emails, and follow ups. Have another person proof read for you. You know what you want to say and many times you will read what you decided to say even if that is not what is on the paper. HAVE IT CHECKED. I passed on calling many people for interviews over this type of thing. Not just spelling but grammer and punctuation as well.

Dress for the part when dropping off anything. Look professional everytime and the most important thing is a smile. 

Be outgoing. No one wants a shy, scared, quiet EMT on their rig.

If you want to follow up do it after an interview not just after dropping off an application. And an after interview follow up should be brief and done 24 - 36 hours post interview not after that. The idea is to make a final impression but if it is too long after the interview they may not remember you.

If your interviewing with a private company remember they want someone that can do the job by their rules and represent their company in a positive way. ie the company that can not afford the best equipment is looking for someone who can still be positive and look at it in the mindset of even if a, b, c are broken and not working how can I make this still a great place and give great care.

IMHO calling and asking places if they are hiring is a waste of time. You are likely not talking to the person who really knows what is going on or what may be about to happen.  Take the time and go down and apply in person. They will accept your application and they may say they are not hiring now and thats fine but leave it anyway. They could have something happen and a spot open the next day and your app is there waiting to be seen. Not to mention if you make a great impression sometime you will get hired and the person who only had a job because they did not want to be short handed will be looking for work. I hired many people when I had no "open jobs" and then trained them and then my weakest link would be gone and if the new person was stronger than another they stayed and someone else left. You just never know so apply, apply, apply.

I believe after applying you should not be calling back to "check" on your application. Make your impression when your there and leave. Do not become a pest or you will never see an interview room.

It looked like several people in the same area are all looking and not working. Maybe while trying to get hired have a "refresh study group". Just run through mock senerois with each other. Run flash cards, whatever helps you stay fresh while your waiting. If there is a vol agency get with it. If you can not get together do a Face book group and run over questions there. Or a SKype group chat. In this age there are tons of ways to practice while your trying to get hired. They will keep your knowledge up.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2010)

When you DO land an interview, do not roll into the parking lot with your subwoofer thumping. 

Yes, I did see this today. No, it was not me. 

The supervisor came out, asked the guy for his name, and told him to "have a nice life, you won't be working here."


----------



## vienessewaltzer (May 24, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> When you DO land an interview, do not roll into the parking lot with your subwoofer thumping.
> 
> Yes, I did see this today. No, it was not me.
> 
> The supervisor came out, asked the guy for his name, and told him to "have a nice life, you won't be working here."



That seems a little ridiculous.  I blast music all the time, although I make an attempt to turn it down when I pull in the parking lot of a prospective employer.  Still, it seems a little pretentious to have done that.  Loud music doesn't necessarily correlate to bad employee, but maybe it's a respect issue?  I don't know.  Still makes no sense to me.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

vienessewaltzer said:


> That seems a little ridiculous.  I blast music all the time, although I make an attempt to turn it down when I pull in the parking lot of a prospective employer.  Still, it seems a little pretentious to have done that.  Loud music doesn't necessarily correlate to bad employee, but maybe it's a respect issue?  I don't know.  Still makes no sense to me.



This is about professionalism.  This is why we also suggest all tattoos be covered.  That all the extra piercings be removed.  How you look and act reflect on the company.  Yes you have the right to do what you want if legal and I have the right not to hire you.


----------



## vienessewaltzer (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, but where should professionalism start and end?  With most companies it starts and ends at the door of said company (minus drug screens and background checks).  I don't see how blasting music accurately reflects a prospective employee's professionalism, experience, or capability to work.  Ultimately, I suppose it is the employer's decision, but I don't think such a hasty hiring decision should be based on something as petty as that.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

vienessewaltzer said:


> Yeah, but where should professionalism start and end?  With most companies it starts and ends at the door of said company (minus drug screens and background checks).  I don't see how blasting music accurately reflects a prospective employee's professionalism, experience, or capability to work.  Ultimately, I suppose it is the employer's decision, but I don't think such a hasty hiring decision should be based on something as petty as that.



If I can hear your music when I am inside as you drive up it means all in the area can as well.  They see you in my parking lot and presume you represent my company.  Thus you make my company look bad.  If you are that unprofessional when coming to an interview which is when people fake like they are professionals the most I would have to wonder just how unprofessional you would really turn out to be.  Thus no chance at getting hired.  

Another thing I do is look outside at your car.  If trashy and dirty, not just minor road grime or mud from recent rain but obvious neglect I will not hire either as how can I expect you to take care of my equipment when you don't take care of your own. 

Oh and the you is not directed at you but the imaginary candidate for a job.


----------



## Sodapop (May 24, 2010)

vienessewaltzer said:


> Yeah, but where should professionalism start and end?  With most companies it starts and ends at the door of said company (minus drug screens and background checks).  I don't see how blasting music accurately reflects a prospective employee's professionalism, experience, or capability to work.  Ultimately, I suppose it is the employer's decision, but I don't think such a hasty hiring decision should be based on something as petty as that.



I believe it speaks to the persons maturity and desire for the job.  It really should be common sense not to blast music when arriving at a perspective employers place of business just as one should never "forget" to remove a peircing or turn off a cell phone before an interview. If you neglect these details when going for a job you want then how can the employer believe you will act when you already have the job and are representing them when they are not looking?


----------



## vienessewaltzer (May 24, 2010)

I guess in the parking lot, sure.  I just mean it was a tad hasty in my opinion.  If I were the employer, I would have at least given the man an interview.  Blasting loud music isn't really a sign of immaturity or a reasonable outlook at the desire for the job in my opinion.  I know plenty of hardened professionals (not necessarily in the medical field) that blast music all the time, and are still able to get respectable positions.  Like I said, I don't think that blasting music should be an object of scrutiny while going to an interview. Although in the parking lot is a bit much, I still think the person should have received an interview.  At least then, he could have shown his subsequent maturity level and professionalism.  Maybe that company lost a valuable employee.  Maybe they lucked out and were able to avoid a larger problem revealed by his blatant disregard to everyone's musical taste that resided outside of his car.  Who knows?  Professionalism is shown through dress, maturity, and interview prowess not through the decibel level of your stereo system.


----------



## Veneficus (May 24, 2010)

*You can do anything you want*



vienessewaltzer said:


> Yeah, but where should professionalism start and end?  With most companies it starts and ends at the door of said company (minus drug screens and background checks).



Right up until you get caught.

Professionalism starts anytime personal behavior or values identify you in public. 

Many businesss owners (in any industry) see their business as a reflection of thier values, beliefs, an accomplishments. There is also a consierable sociological and cultural component they wish to portray. 

For example, if you are in business serving an elderly conservative client base, you want them to pick you over the competition. By demonstrating you share thier culture and values, they are more likely to choose you over somebody who even appears not to.

In medicine, most patients haven't got any idea what constitutes good care. (in EMS some are still measuring response times) they judge you largely based on how you appear and how you treat them and their family as a person. Is it fair? No. Whoever said life was fair?

Part of every culture is the intolerance of cultures.

If you can't control your impulses enough to appear what a company wants to portray when you are in plain sight, (I am probably labeled quite liberal but even I speculate) you will not be able to put on a good show when it is not a special occasion like an interview.

I agree what you do on your time is not your employers concern, right up until you are associated with it. (Like wearing your department tshirt to the local strip club or showing up on TV readily identifiable by your customers doing something any one of them might find highly objectionable) Yet another reason not to live in the community you work for. 

(not a personal example) I could be the founder of the local goth swingers society, hosting parties at my house, but if somebody at work finds out without being a participant, (who then has to keep up appearances at work too) I would expect my employer might not be so supportive at least and would probably find a "legit" reason my services are no longer needed. 

I don't think it is a wise idea to judge somebody as caring or not for their equipment by the state of theirs. Some people have to economically choose between maintaining the car or buying food for the kids. They must do the best with what they have and the ability to do more with less is certainly valuable in any employ. I have also found they are very loyal employees and usually take pride in and put forth their very best for their employer.

Now if they have a low rider with a Jolly Rodger painted on with the words "panty pirate" underneath it, or a vanity plate that says "callgrl" or "halucn8," well, that is another matter entirely.

EMS specific. An ambulance is a giant rolling billboard. With bright flashing lights and sirens trying to call attention to it. Anytime you work on one you are under the microscope. Perception counts a lot. 

Let's say you are responding lights and sirens to call, safely proceed through a red light, are then canceled for whatever reason, shut off your lights and sirens and pull into McDs on your lunch break and roll the windows down and turn the radio up.

What just happened?

What did the public see? 

I will bet dollars to doughnuts they saw EMS abuse their position to hurry up and get to McDs and create a disturbance for thier own pleasure. 

It is not about what you do or don't do or how you look or don't, it is all about how well you hide it.


----------



## vienessewaltzer (May 24, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Right up until you get caught.
> 
> Professionalism starts anytime personal behavior or values identify you in public.
> 
> ...



I completely agree.  You just have to be smart about when/where you participate in said unprofessional activity.  I still don't like the response of the employer in the situation above though, despite his right to deny an interview.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

Slightly off the current thread of conversation, but-
I will be applying to volunteer with the local fire/ems station come summer. They are having an "open house" on memorial day weekend, with fire safety, CPR instruction, and other basic medical knowledge.
What would be a good way to differentiate myself from the crowd, so I can be noticed a bit more before I actually send in the application? I have been keeping in contact with a volunteer there.


----------



## Veneficus (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Slightly off the current thread of conversation, but-
> I will be applying to volunteer with the local fire/ems station come summer. They are having an "open house" on memorial day weekend, with fire safety, CPR instruction, and other basic medical knowledge.
> What would be a good way to differentiate myself from the crowd, so I can be noticed a bit more before I actually send in the application? I have been keeping in contact with a volunteer there.



Can you go before the open house?

a person who wants to volunteer before all the hype seems distinguished to me.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Introduce yourself to people and ask them questions if you get the chance. If the person you've been in contact with can't arrange a ride-along, maybe you can start talking to someone there about doing so... get the contact information of an officer perhaps.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Can you go before the open house?
> 
> a person who wants to volunteer before all the hype seems distinguished to me.


I already have, I have had face to face conversations with a current trainee (although he is primarily interested in a fire role). I have approached them before, and spoken with senior members at a few events before, mentioning that I'm interested in joining in a medical capacity.

The person who I kept in correspondence with via email said that he would enjoy seeing me there, so I am approaching this with the assumption that he is interested in recruiting an eager volunteer, but would like to know more then just text on a screen and print on an application.

I may be a minor, but I would like to approach this with a strong step forward. This is a very well run volunteer department, and has a large base of volunteers to call on (and probably choose from). So, I guess my question would be, what would be a good way to show up on their radar as being professional, and a good "investment" as the case may be?


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2010)

Dress and act professionally, a "yes, sir. No, sir. Thank you, sir" attitude will take you a long way. Fill out your application, and put it in one of those folders with a transluscent front (maybe a cover sheet with the departments seal on it?) along with your resume and a cover letter expalining what you can bring to the department.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Dress and act professionally, a "yes, sir. No, sir. Thank you, sir" attitude will take you a long way. Fill out your application, and put it in one of those folders with a transluscent front (maybe a cover sheet with the departments seal on it?) along with your resume and a cover letter expalining what you can bring to the department.


In terms of dress, I have both a boy scout short-sleeved shirt and a pair of BDU's (which I feel might be over the top).
The application, among standard information, requests 3 references who have known you for longer then 3 years, and are not family or past/present employer. Would the following three be good references?

A commissioned corps captain

A scoutmaster for my troop

A well known parent of a friend, who worked as an EMT in both urban and wilderness settings, now currently a Respiratory therapist (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

I'd definitely wear a nice polo or collared shirt and slacks as opposed to BDUs.... like you're dressing for a job interview. Business wear is desirable for almost every interview regardless of job. RNs don't wear scrubs when they apply for nursing jobs, and I'm sure wearing shorts to a job for the postal service won't get you far. 

Your scoutmaster is probably a great reference. About the corps captain - what is their relationship to you? Although it's great to have impressive people as references, if you only kinda sorta know them and they don't know you well or have worked with you in some capacity.... they might not be the best. I know it's hard to list references when you're young, but make sure it's people who can have a good reply if this agency calls them and asks "how do you know so-and-so?" 

Of course, I don't know the agency you're trying to get on, but I wouldn't be too worried about getting on. I freaked out about applying for a volunteer SAR team when I was 16/17... and a few years later when I was a Lt., I participated in the selection of new members. Most volunteer-run places can't be too picky, so as long as you meet the minimum requirements, don't have a criminal background or anything, and don't do anything really dumb... you'll probably be fine. 

I would recommend focusing on making a great impression while you're there and doing a good job. When it comes to volunteering, you only get out of it what you put in. If you do the bare minimum hours per month and never come to non-mandatory meetings and such, you're not going to be looked upon favorably by the powers-that-be and you're not going to learn much. I'm not saying that you'll be looked upon negatively because believe me, any amount of volunteerism is appreciated and some people can only do so much, but going above and beyond, participating in every way I could, got me promoted to Sgt. and then Lt., which was excellent experience for me, and looks great on job applications. I also have great references now and lots of connections, that I would not have had I just done the minimum.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I'd definitely wear a nice polo or collared shirt and slacks as opposed to BDUs.... like you're dressing for a job interview. Business wear is desirable for almost every interview regardless of job. RNs don't wear scrubs when they apply for nursing jobs, and I'm sure wearing shorts to a job for the postal service won't get you far.
> 
> Your scoutmaster is probably a great reference. About the corps captain - what is their relationship to you? Although it's great to have impressive people as references, if you only kinda sorta know them and they don't know you well or have worked with you in some capacity.... they might not be the best. I know it's hard to list references when you're young, but make sure it's people who can have a good reply if this agency calls them and asks "how do you know so-and-so?"
> 
> ...



I have known the captain for many years (primary care doctor) and we have established some very good rapport and trust with each other (he keeps trying to recruit me to the commissioned corps, and has offered internships at NNMC, spoken favorably of me, etc.)
The volunteer department is fairly active, with upwards of 25,000 EMS responses each year in their service area, but only greater then 7,000 calls per year including both the medic and ambulance services at the station I plan to volunteer at. It is mostly suburban areas, but there is a prevalence of MVA's (we are near a major interstate).


----------



## loudon (May 24, 2010)

So I finally landed a job here in San Diego (where most places are NOT hiring) and I figured I'd come back to this thread to share my experience and a couple of tips that I think helped me out.

The first thing I did was make a list of every ambulance company in San Diego and go down the list to turn in applications at every single one rather than just calling them (thanks to the advice in this thread). Even though I got the same response at every single place I applied: "No we're not hiring, we're on a hiring freeze right now." I forced myself to keep applying different places. It's a total drag filling out the 100 question tests for places that you know probably won't hire you off the bat, but fill them out anyway. There is always the chance that a place will start hiring soon, and it helps to have your application already in the system.

While I was applying to AMR I overheard a paramedic telling one of their friends who was also applying for a job there that his buddy just got hired at this other company that I had never heard of. I quickly wrote down the name of the company that he mentioned and applied the next day. After I applied I waited a couple of days to see if they would call me, they didn't. Rather than sitting around and waiting for them to call I called them and said "I'm just checking up on the status of my application and I wanted to see if I could set up an interview with you." The hiring guy said yes and I had my interview in a week or so.

The interview went really well and after it was over he told me "I want to hire you, I'm just waiting on a couple of things to open up with the schedule first," so I waited about a week and called up to check on how things were going and there was no change in the situation. This went on for about a month and finally he told me to come in and fill out some paperwork because I was hired! I think that the hiring manager appreciated that I called him rather than him having to call me (since he's a busy guy).

Also, this goes without saying, but during this whole process make sure to dress professional, have a good attitude, and be friendly with the people you're dealing with. Nobody's going to hire you if you don't do these things. If a place says they're not hiring, don't keep bothering them all the time, just ask them when you should call them to see if things have changed. One place I applied let me know that even though they weren't hiring I should call once in a while anyway because they mark on your application every time you call. Let places know you're really interested in working for them.

So thanks to everybody who contributed to this thread, your advice was very helpful to me!


----------



## John E (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> The volunteer department is fairly active, with upwards of 25,000 EMS responses each year in their service area, but only greater then 7,000 calls per year including both the medic and ambulance services at the station I plan to volunteer at. It is mostly suburban areas, but there is a prevalence of MVA's (we are near a major interstate).



A volunteer dept. that has over 68 calls per day? I find that impossible to believe.

Can you please clarify?

John E


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

John E said:


> A volunteer dept. that has over 68 calls per day? I find that impossible to believe.
> 
> Can you please clarify?
> 
> John E


There are four stations, and I inflated the unit response statistics from 23,000 in 2006, due to a recent increase in population. The station I plan to work at had approximately 14,000 out of the 32,000 total unit responses,
There were only 24,000 actual incidents, I was listing the unit responses. It would be closer to 9,700 actual incidents, with MVA's being listed under EMS.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> There are four stations, and I inflated the unit response statistics from 23,000 in 2006, due to a recent increase in population. The station I plan to work at had approximately 14,000 out of the 32,000 total unit responses,
> There were only 24,000 actual incidents, I was listing the unit responses. It would be closer to 9,700 actual incidents, with MVA's being listed under EMS.



There is no excuse for a service that busy to be volunteer.  If true that is a large reason for the area there to have such low pay for the paid positions.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> There is no excuse for a service that busy to be volunteer.  If true that is a large reason for the area there to have such low pay for the paid positions.


 From the webpage, edited for confidentiality 


> From a modest beginning of fifty-one men and one pumper, ____has grown to four stations, 200 members, and a frontline fleet of 4 Engines, 3 Ladder Trucks, 1 Heavy Rescue Squad, 2 ALS Medic Units, 3 BLS Ambulances, 2 Brush Trucks, 10 support vehicles, a mobile canteen, numerous reserve pieces and a restored "ceremonial" 1963 Mack Custom built B Model pumper that protect a population of over 250,000 in our first due and 1 million people in ______.


They are well supported by the community, and render high quality care.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

So it is not completely volunteer.  With that many calls it should be completely paid.  Places like that are really hurting the pay levels of EMS Professionals.

http://www.rvfd.com/aboutrvfd/aboutrvfd.htm

Organized with 51 men in 1921, the RVFD now has a diverse complement of over 200 volunteers supported by almost 100 Montgomery County career firefighters. Our call volume has increased tremendously over the years, from the 1920’s where the Department responded to about 200 incidents a year to the present, where we responded to over 25,000 incidents in 2003.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> So it is not completely volunteer.  With that many calls it should be completely paid.  Places like that are really hurting the pay levels of EMS Professionals.
> 
> http://www.rvfd.com/aboutrvfd/aboutrvfd.htm
> 
> Organized with 51 men in 1921, the RVFD now has a diverse complement of over 200 volunteers supported by almost 100 Montgomery County career firefighters. Our call volume has increased tremendously over the years, from the 1920’s where the Department responded to about 200 incidents a year to the present, where we responded to over 25,000 incidents in 2003.


I realize that EMS is a profession for many, but if the lives are saved, who's to say that it should be turned over?
Many of the volunteers cannot take time out of their lives for more then 1-2 shifts a week, and making it paid would probably force many out.
As you can see though, they are well run.
Since its all out there now, link to their web page:
http://rvfd.org/


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> I realize that EMS is a profession for many, but if the lives are saved, who's to say that it should be turned over?
> Many of the volunteers cannot take time out of their lives for more then 1-2 shifts a week, and making it paid would probably force many out.
> As you can see though, they are well run.
> Since its all out there now, link to their web page:
> http://rvfd.org/



So the public suffers so someone can play with lights and sirens?  This is not about us this is about the patients.  Have paid staff 24/7 allows for more immediate responses with less risk to the public.   Many paid services save money by having many part time people.  So all these "volunteers" could still run but instead of hurting wages for everyone they could actually get paid.  If they do not want the money they could then donate it to a good charity so it helps more people.  This helps EMS and many that may never even call EMS.


----------



## terrible one (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> From the webpage, edited for confidentiality



Why are you editing for confidentiality when it's listed on their website? Anyone can just google the info, really no need to hide it?


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> So the public suffers so someone can play with lights and sirens?  This is not about us this is about the patients.  Have paid staff 24/7 allows for more immediate responses with less risk to the public.   Many paid services save money by having many part time people.  So all these "volunteers" could still run but instead of hurting wages for everyone they could actually get paid.  If they do not want the money they could then donate it to a good charity so it helps more people.  This helps EMS and many that may never even call EMS.


Staff are on call 24/7. These are people who have donated their time and skill to providing care for many people. They have a high standard of care, and are doing a hell of alot more then "Playing with lights and sirens". 
The volume of calls is admittedly immense. You can hear a siren in the distance several times a day.
We are currently in a nationwide recession. If every volunteer became a full time professional, they would
A. Most likely burn out quicker due to the increase in shifts needed. (larger time commitment individually)​B. Require large amounts of money, which could be put to other uses.​And for what? The level of care remains high, but the people become overworked and stressing over monetary needs.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Staff are on call 24/7. These are people who have donated their time and skill to providing care for many people. They have a high standard of care, and are doing a hell of alot more then "Playing with lights and sirens".
> The volume of calls is admittedly immense. You can hear a siren in the distance several times a day.
> We are currently in a nationwide recession. If every volunteer became a full time professional, they would
> A. Most likely burn out quicker due to the increase in shifts needed. (larger time commitment individually)​B. Require large amounts of money, which could be put to other uses.​And for what? The level of care remains high, but the people become overworked and stressing over monetary needs.



I understand your youthful feelings but at this time there is no excuse.  But to avoid the lock on this topic I will walk away now.  Search my posts and you will find many more discussions about the reason the day of the EMS volly should be a thing of the past.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I understand your youthful feelings but at this time there is no excuse.  But to avoid the lock on this topic I will walk away now.  Search my posts and you will find many more discussions about the reason the day of the EMS volly should be a thing of the past.


I respect your opinion, even though I disagree. I simply feel you don't need to be a professional to act like one.


----------



## Fox (May 24, 2010)

How many days after turning in an application should you wait to call and check? Especially if you know they are hiring and giving interviews?


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

Fox said:


> How many days after turning in an application should you wait to call and check? Especially if you know they are hiring and giving interviews?



That is a loaded question.  Some managers think you are bugging them if you call.  Others think it shows you truly are ready to come work for them.  Some are impressed with a thank you card saying thank you for accepting my application and taking the time to consider me.  Really is like the lottery.  

Personally I liked when the person showed the initiative to check on application status and I think I would consider calling the person sending a card for an interview.


----------



## Fox (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> That is a loaded question.  Some managers think you are bugging them if you call.  Others think it shows you truly are ready to come work for them.  Some are impressed with a thank you card saying thank you for accepting my application and taking the time to consider me.  Really is like the lottery.
> 
> Personally I liked when the person showed the initiative to check on application status and I think I would consider calling the person sending a card for an interview.



I sent my resume and a cover letter via email last week (we are directed to do so by the website). Then I went today and turned in a formal application and let the secretary know that I was very much interested and eager to work there still. Without being creepy or anything. She said he was setting up interviews with people who did both.

I also have connections with another service I put applications in with. Friends said they would put in a word for me, so I don't want to call and harass on top of it. 

I only turned in the applications today, So I'm not wanting to call immediately tomorrow, but I don't want to wait to long either. I know everyone around here is hiring.


----------



## DrParasite (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> So the public suffers so someone can play with lights and sirens?  This is not about us this is about the patients.  Have paid staff 24/7 allows for more immediate responses with less risk to the public.   Many paid services save money by having many part time people.  So all these "volunteers" could still run but instead of hurting wages for everyone they could actually get paid.  If they do not want the money they could then donate it to a good charity so it helps more people.  This helps EMS and many that may never even call EMS.


actually, if you knew anything about the area, you would know how wrong you were.

most if not all people who are volunteers with the department don't respond from home, they do their shifts at the firehouses.

The department is 100% volunteer, but the county has paid career FF/PMs that assist with staffing (usually on the medic units/ambulances, but on the fire trucks as well).  

They train together, eat together, and respond to calls together.

They aren't hurting wages, it has nothing to do with playing with lights and sirens, and it benefits the patient and the public.

but nice try


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> They aren't hurting wages, it has nothing to do with playing with lights and sirens, and it benefits the patient and the public.



Yes as the neighboring services ask for a pay raise those in charge just laugh and say why? Maybe we should look for people who will do it for free.  

And yes that happens.  It has happened in my area more than once.  Thankfully almost all the volly services have closed and even the areas with less than 1 call a day have paid Professionals at the ready.  

If these volunteers are staying at the station then it would not hurt them to go paid.  Again if they do not want the pay then take the check and donate it to a good cause so they help more people than they ever will on an ambulance.  

Or if they really want to help the community why not go take care of the sewer plant for free?  Oh that's right they would not be looked at like hero's.  Sorry my bad for actually suggesting they do something that benefits everyone.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Yes as the neighboring services ask for a pay raise those in charge just laugh and say why? Maybe we should look for people who will do it for free.
> 
> And yes that happens.  It has happened in my area more than once.  Thankfully almost all the volly services have closed and even the areas with less than 1 call a day have paid Professionals at the ready.
> 
> ...


I'll keep that in mind next time I see them extricating a MVA, or responding to a HAZMAT- "why are you guys doing this? Not like they need any help there, right?"


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2010)

Trayos said:


> I'll keep that in mind next time I see them extricating a MVA, or responding to a HAZMAT- "why are you guys doing this? Not like they need any help there, right?"



Actually you should.  It is very selfish on their parts to put their lives at risks with no thought of how the playing hero could leave the family with no income.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Actually you should.  It is very selfish on their parts to put their lives at risks with no thought of how the playing hero could leave the family with no income.


They have thought long and hard, believe me. I can not describe the depth of work ethic that some of these people have- especially the live-ins. These are the people who have spent years with this as their world.
You are entirely right, it is not their job.
But they have made it their responsibility, and who are we to criticize them? You, and everyone else, speaks of the prime rule of EMS- Quick, Efficient, Complete, and Knowledgeable patient care. The men and women at RVFD provide that for a large area, and I would quite honestly feel safer with them responding then a private company that I do not know as much about, such as AMR.
I think you would find their website informative.

However, I do not wish to divert the topic, so any more comments on how to make a good first impression before/during/after training would be much appreciated


----------



## Stat12Lead (May 26, 2010)

Great info, very insightful!


----------



## allen2oo3 (May 27, 2010)

thanks for the great points


----------

